# Warcraft 3 Videoprobleme



## exa (17. September 2008)

Hi Leute, 

Warcraft 3 is ja der Klassiker schlechthin, und deswegen zocke auch ich WC3, und früher war das auch kein Ding, alles wunderbar auf meinem alten 19 Zoller. Aber jetzt hab ich einen 24er Widescreen, und jetz geht das Spiel ohne Probs, aber die Rendervideos werden nicht angezeigt, Ton bekomme ich, ansonsten sieht man nur verzerrte Pixellinien

was kann ich da machen, hatte einer die gleichen Probs und ne Lösung

THX im vorraus


----------



## theLamer (17. September 2008)

Öhm.. bist sicher das das am Bildschirm liegt ?
Hast es schonmal mit dem 19er ausprobiert, nachdem du deine Probs mit dem widescreen hattest?!

Iwas am Grafiktreiber geändert zwischendurch? Wie siehts mit anderen Spielen aus?
(Software für screen evtl installiert?) 

Ich spiel selber auch viel WC3, im mom allerdings nur Fungames, so TD und sowas und nie Porbleme damit...selber hab ich nen 22-Zoller von Siemens mit nativer auflösung von 1680x1050 Pixel


----------



## exa (18. September 2008)

ja is halt mein neuer rechner...

spielen und so geht ja tadellos, nur die videos nicht... mit anderen games auch keine probs... (diablo 2 videos gingen)


----------



## Barho2 (16. Mai 2012)

Hey könnt ihr mir vllt helfen ?
Bei mir ist das so das Spiel an sich läuft ganz ok alles standart halt nee. aber wenn ich die Kampagne spielen möchte kommen da ja Zwischensequenzen.
Ich hab zwar nur die erste mit Illidan ausprobiert aber hier mal mein Problem: In der Sequenz ist alles was man sieht grün und verpixelt dargestellt. Hab jetzt mal Aufnahme und Screenshots mit Fraps gemacht , aber hier sieht alles ganz normal aus ?!?!?!?!
Und noch mein zweites Problem : Ich hab ja ne Auflösung von 1680x1050 Pixel das ist bei mir in Windows und allen anderen Spielen normal so.Ich kann aber leider nicht Ingame die Auflösung auf eben diesen Wert einstellen , da kommt dann nur "Out of range"[Ihr wisst ja sicher was ich meine^^] geht das irgendwie 

PS:hab da mal was von regedit oder so gehört hab aber keine Ahnung wie das geht , aber gibts da vllt noch ne andere Lösung??


----------



## Barho2 (20. Mai 2012)

Push!


----------

